# Cobalt Mining?



## BossMan. (2 January 2023)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this.

But my buddy sent me an article written by a website outlining the ethical dilemmas around the EV industry and the current affordability (I believe the article is based around the USA)

I was particularly interested in the Cobalt mining section. Is it possible that Australia could become a kingpin for Cobalt extraction? When you consider that it would be far easier for companies like tesla, VW, etc. to establish ethical mining operations in Australia then in the Congo? 

Article is : Hidden Cost of Owning an Electric Vehicle

Would be interested to here some opinions on it.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2023)

If you missed this earlier last year, it's worth a watch, from several view points.


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2023)

Cobalt is also a byproduct of nickel miner.i mean byproduct as usually not the main target but a side production
New Caledonia, next door from us , has huge reserves..and production of cobalt.not sure we match these.
And these are ethical unless you consider any white skin person outside Europe an outrage and a human rights violation 😊
Qldfrog ex miner


----------

